# Скарлатти Соната A-dur переложение для выборного баяна



## Alexei (6 Фев 2011)

Нужны ноты
Скарлатти Соната A-dur для выборного баяна

У Скаралатти более 500 сонат из них более десятка A-dur. Нужна именно эта:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jfJJOdWsAQ

Складывается впечатление что где-то есть переложение. Что подтверждается еще одним видео на youtube именно этой же сонаты:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ32uTyF-GM#t=32


----------



## koroy.24-1699 (26 Фев 2016)

*Alexei*, почту напиши отправлю для баяна переложение


----------



## Сергей С (26 Фев 2016)

Прорыв через время. Обратите внимание на дату первого поста и дату ответа. А ведь задумывал к экзамену или к конкурсу, наверное... не сбылось. Тогда.


----------



## Sti1 (27 Фев 2016)

*koroy.24-1699*, а можно мне пожалуйста? на [email protected] Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Mr.Big (8 Авг 2021)

Можно и мне нотки?


----------

